
GitKraken Version 3.0.0 - nikolay
https://support.gitkraken.com/release-notes/current
======
BoorishBears
Git-LFS support lets me recommend GitKraken to _way_ more people now! (And
probably lets me switch away from Tower)

~~~
speter
Tower has Git-LFS support for quite a while now: [https://www.git-
tower.com/help/mac/integration/git-lfs](https://www.git-
tower.com/help/mac/integration/git-lfs)

~~~
BoorishBears
Which is the only reason I used it over Git-Kraken.

Now I won't have any reason to use Tower, and I _vastly_ prefer Git-Kraken's
UI/UX to Tower's, not to mention the fact Git-Kraken is free for my personal
projects

